# I have come across a ROSS school near me.



## british12 (Oct 21, 2007)

I wanted to know if anyone has had experience of ROSS and what it is like.....I am currently doing Kuk Sool Wun at the moment and wanted peoples advice on what it is like...it sounds interesting......never come across it before or heard of anyone else doing it.

website is:- www.scotross.co.uk

Thank You.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 21, 2007)

I know nothing about them but have asked some friends of mine who may, the Dinky Ninjas ( MMA fight team in Glasgow) I'll let you know what they say as soon as I hear from themm there's not much they don't know about MA and fighting in Glasgow lol!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a couple of answers for you....


_"Those guys train in my powerlifting centre. Personally I'd gave it a miss if I were him. There is a really good Judo club at the same venue and as far as I know, there's a thai boxing club also. And there's always the griphouse just down the road in glasgow.

P.S. For the really brutal stuff, isn't the system that they taught in world war two still pretty much the most effective? I can't remember the names of the two guys that its named after but from when I learned the stuff, it had some really good information about how to attack the eyes, ears, groin and throat really well. It stood me in good stead for when I used to get the 240 bus home at night through Parkhead."_


_"ScotRoss is traditionally done with a Jump suit. Traditionally worn by Para Jumpers of the Russian Armed forces specialized soldiers thus the combat trousers ect that youll see wore during classes. On a self defence aspect Id mix it up do maybe ScotRoss once twice a week and do some judo and some muay Thai or something similar.

Knowing how to wrestle and fight with a Gi in a self defence aspect is a plus or any type of clothing it makes street confrontations allot more realistic and allows you to find throws that otherwise you wont be taught_ _in non Gi wrestling and how to fight with clothing get the subs and the holds. Ross training is good because you get taught the dirty things of fighting and it opens your mind to whats available in an outside confrontation. But Ross Training alone for self defence I feel wouldnt be enough due to the lack of free sparing. It wouldnt hurt to go along and try Ross training.

In an MMA aspect it would have a limited advantage due to the lack of free sparing and weapons training and moves that are otherwise illegal in mma competitions. I my self have never been to Ross training so please do not take my word I only know what I know from looking into Ross training my self_."

Hope this helps! the first one is from a good friend of mine and I can get him to give you more info if you need it.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 24, 2007)

Another one for you to look at!

http://www.dynamosambo.co.uk/


----------



## british12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thansk for the info, it is really helpfull....heard it is quite brutal so thats why I was interested in it.............will ahve to check it out, jsut that I had heard so little about it............you go to Dinky Ninjas? thats cool....I have considered it before.


----------

